# Concerned and sad! Cervix openning



## valentinacast

I have been reading a lot the past few days and I still didnt get my answer :(.
I am about to be 23 weeks and last week at my ultrasound my doctor said my cervix is openning at presure. It openned from 4cm to 3.2 cm.... She said is to late for cerclage wich I am not so sure about because I have seen some of you got emergency cerclage arround 22-23 weeks... She gave me Makena, injection with progesterone once a week! Does 3.2 cm sound bad????uff I am so worried, I stayed in bed ever since and I cant wait to go at my next app on the 24th! What would you do if you were in my shoes?? Please help


----------



## Foogirl

I have no advice about your exact situation as I never got anywhere near labour, but in answer to the "what would you do" I'd certainly go on bedrest and follow any advice I was given by the doctor. It might be the others were given cerclage at that gestation but their cervix perhaps was only at 2cms or something.

If you are not at all sure you are being given the right information, stamp your feet and ask for a second opinion.


----------



## Jen1802

valentinacast said:


> I have been reading a lot the past few days and I still didnt get my answer :(.
> I am about to be 23 weeks and last week at my ultrasound my doctor said my cervix is openning at presure. It openned from 4cm to 3.2 cm.... She said is to late for cerclage wich I am not so sure about because I have seen some of you got emergency cerclage arround 22-23 weeks... She gave me Makena, injection with progesterone once a week! Does 3.2 cm sound bad????uff I am so worried, I stayed in bed ever since and I cant wait to go at my next app on the 24th! What would you do if you were in my shoes?? Please help

Hey valentina that's basically what happened to me. My cervix was weak from previous pregnancy and was opening under the increasing pressure of the baby and fluid etc (they also thought I had an infection but couldn't tell me what the infection was let alone where!) I too asked for a cerclage but when I went into the hospital with staining and dull ache from the pressure they told me the cervix was opened 3-4cm with bulging membranes. I actually hadn't realised there were others on here who had, had one performed at that gestation as I was just told it was impossible to do at that stage. I was informed had I came in earlier i.e. anything up to 20 weeks I would be able to have it performed. I also had a lot of conflicting advice (I did a tour of 3 hospitals in less than a week and seen countless no of consultants during this time) each consultant seemed to have a differing opinion on the effectiveness of a cerclage. I'm not sure if its the same for you but my membranes had come through the cervix opening already and I think that was the main reason behind not being able to do the cerclage. I was in hospital for 5 days before my daughter was delivered and my cervix kept dilating and closing again but because the weakness was there at this stage it didn't matter and she had to be delivered via emergency section when my membranes finally burst. Its kind of embarassing but bascially every time I needed to do a bowel movement the membranes would come back down and I would dilate again and I even seen them the final 24 hrs before my daughter was born at the vaginal opening. They finally burst when I was trying to do a bowel movement after the midwife gave me a suppository because I had become so constipated from not wanting to go for fear of that very thing happening! :blush:
Can you feel an achey or heavy feeling down below at all? If so I'd go back to the hospital as that could be a sign that the membranes have actually come through the cervical opening. I'm surprised they even let you out of the hospital at all after that scan. I'm sorry if I've scared you by that story but if you are worried at all go back to the hospital asap. :hugs: Good luck and let us know how you get on! xox


----------



## bek74

valentinacast said:


> I have been reading a lot the past few days and I still didnt get my answer :(.
> I am about to be 23 weeks and last week at my ultrasound my doctor said my cervix is openning at presure. It openned from 4cm to 3.2 cm.... She said is to late for cerclage wich I am not so sure about because I have seen some of you got emergency cerclage arround 22-23 weeks... She gave me Makena, injection with progesterone once a week! Does 3.2 cm sound bad????uff I am so worried, I stayed in bed ever since and I cant wait to go at my next app on the 24th! What would you do if you were in my shoes?? Please help

Sounds like me, I had a scan at 23wks and found my cervix had funnelled open and I only had 1.5cm left. My Dr put an emergency cerclage in and I was put on strict bed rest. I don't think 3.5cm is bad, but resting is a very good thing. Theyb started my steriod injections at 24wks just incase. My waters broke at 28wks and I had them. I was carrying twins and my twins were my 4th and 5th children so my cervix just couldn't hold up.
Rest as much as possible and see what the next scan brings, try not to worry babe.


----------



## valentinacast

I can not understand why one of you girls says 3.2 is good and the other one says that if it was at 2cm it was better.... I am about to start crying again :(((((


----------



## bek74

valentinacast said:


> I can not understand why one of you girls says 3.2 is good and the other one says that if it was at 2cm it was better.... I am about to start crying again :(((((

I am saying that I only had 1.5cm of CLOSED cervix, thats why they put a stitch in. The above poster was saying that women who get a stitch usually only have around 2cm ( or less ) of CLOSED cervix.

From your post your saying you still have 3.2cm of CLOSED cervix and that is probably why they aren't putting a stitch in at this point. 
Sometimes the cervix can funnel to certain point but not go any further and can remain that way till the end of the pregnancy, others like myself the cervix keeps funnelling thats why a stitch was put in me.

While on bed rest my cervix started to close back up again so by resting as much as you can will help your cervix.

Hope I have explained that correctly, plese don't be in tears although I do completely understand how scary and frustrating it can be..

Remember that 3.2cm of CLOSED cervix is still good, just rest up


----------



## bek74

valentinacast said:


> at my ultrasound my doctor said my cervix is openning at presure. It openned from 4cm to 3.2 cm..

I think the confusion is your saying it is OPEN, is it open and 3.2cm dilated or is it funnelling open from the inside and you still have a closed cerivx length of 3.2cm.

If it is the first then they can't stitch an already dilated cervix, if it is the second then they will just monitor you, to see if it continues to funnel open and possibly put you on rest.

From what I have read an average cervix length at around 20wks is 4cm give or take. 
When is the cervix to short? And in danger of preterm delivery they say at 1.5cm of length. As the pregnancy progress and the fetal weight increases some shortening is expected.


----------



## Jen1802

Bek's explained it pretty well Valentina. Funneling is different from dilation. Dilation is the cervix is actually opened already, the mucus plug etc isn't there anymore (usually, not always!) and typically the membranes come down into the birth canal. Did your dr explain whether the cervix was opened? I know this is a really scary and stressful time for you but it may not be as bad as the cervix itself has actually opened. xo


----------



## valentinacast

I got scared last night and first thing in the morning I called my ob! Here is what she said, my cervix lenght is 3.2cm funneling there is no dilatation and they are going to check it again to make sure it dosnt change. She said it may be that my cevix is short and that's how my body is...I am relaxed right now , for sure not as scared as last night! 
Thank you girls!


----------



## bek74

That's what I thought and like she said that maybe just how your body is. Still rest as much as u can and don't over do things. Keep us posted mate


----------



## Jen1802

That's a lot better Valentina. Just take it easy in the meantime and let us know what happens! Glad you're mind has been put at ease! xo


----------



## valentinacast

Bek that's exactly what my doctor said, when we were at the hospital we were shocked and all the information they gave it was new for us! by the time we got home all we were tinking is that I am in danger of losing my baby :(( I decided to quit my job and stay in bed and of course I started googling about cervix problems. But untill today I was confused about my result I had no idea if I was dilating or not! You girls and my doctor make it clear for me and today after one week I smiled and stopped crying !!! Kisses and hugs thanks for helping me out!


----------



## valentinacast

I just wanted to let all of you know, we are in the hospital!! I went into labour on Wednesday! My baby is still cooking had her steroids ,contraction got stopped and tonight I am getting off Magnesium and everything else! I am 3cm dilated and 50% enffaced! I hope she stays in for longer , we are taking everything day by day!


----------



## valentinacast

So sad and worried


----------



## bek74

you are now 24wks aren't you? Babe I know you
Must be scared, they have given u the injections so that's great.
You and bubs are in our thoughts.


----------



## Jen1802

Valentina how many weeks are you now? Aw pet, I've been there too, its terrifying not knowing what's going to happen. Try to be strong, whatever happens now will be out of your hands. If little one is going to come early, then it was meant to be. Just know this, there are lots of babies born early every day, you've seen this yourself on this forum. These babies are miracles and fight and survive and the majority grow up to be perfectly healthy with minimal problems. I know the drs have probably given the worst case scenario as that's what they did with me, I was told Juno would only have a 50% chance of survival before she was born. Well I've got her at home with me now and she is doing everything a normal 6 week old should be doing. The road ahead is tough but if you need anyone to talk too just post on here as we've all had different journeys with our preemies and are here to support one another! Sending hugs and kisses your way! XOXO


----------



## valentinacast

I am 25 weeks today and I have been given both of the shots, I have had no contraction since Thursday 4am and doctors are going to check me at 6pm tonight after 24h from my last steroid shots! Wish me luck I hope nothing changed, I am on zero pain and baby is happily moving around!


----------



## Jen1802

Well that's good, those steroid injections work wonders! Just take it easy, not that you can really do anything else but that in hospital! Good luck! xoox


----------



## bek74

Keep us posted


----------



## valentinacast

Alright they took everything off me at 6pm, and I am no longer in the labour and delivery room! I am next to it haha :) my husband is in the military so we are very well taken care off... I am so scared to sleep, go to the bathroom or anything else!!! My princess made it one more day yayyy!!! I hope it stays like this! They havent checked me anymore because I have been 36h without contracting but on magnesium. I am so scared yet!


----------



## valentinacast

Contractions are back, cervix didnt change !! This is so stressfull :((


----------



## x-amy-x

chin up hun

my little girl was born at 26 + 2 she's 6 weeks old now and still fighting :) still a way to go til we're home but she's here :) x


----------



## valentinacast

Thank you, good luck to you too!


----------



## Jen1802

Juno was 26 plus 4 when she was born and she's doing brilliantly now. Stay positive! X


----------



## mylittlebud1

At 22 weeks i had 0.7mm of cervix shut the rest was funnelling, they gave me progestrone pessaries but too late for stitch. by 25 weeks my cervix was open and then 26 wks my waters broke. I think 3.2cm is actually normal myself and should be fine, 

It s such a worrying time, i know, but if your baby is born early there is so much they can do. I wish you all the best xxx


----------



## JadeyB

Ah hon, 

How scary, I really hope bubba stays put for a little while longer.

Wishing you lots of luck. Xx


----------



## valentinacast

Well my cervix length is 2.5cm, I am 3cm dilated and 50% enffaced! We are in the hospital since Wednesday! We had 2 shots of steroids, magnesium and antibiotic! Right now we are doing great, I've had no contractions at all and baby looks good!!! Doctor said we are going to be in the hospital for a longgg time... I am so happy my baby is still inside my belly and I hope she stays in as much as possible! Thank you so much girls!


----------

